# what kind of rhom is this ha



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

my friend emailed me this pix


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like a baby Black ....But I'm no scientist...


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

looks like a baby black to me


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Looks like a high back

This is a pic from Ash's site


----------

